# 2005 28Rss $11,000



## bmac6174 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Outbackers,

We are selling our 28 RSS / RSDS

The 28RSS has 2 slides two entry doors, Quad Bunks, Front Pass through storage, AC , Ducted Heat, Outside shower, Outside stove top, Fridge/Freezer, Oven, Stove, Microwave, Stero/CD player, AirMaxx Vent Covers, Bathroom skylight, front and rear speakers, White and Beige Interior.

Asking 12,500 obo

Reduced to $11,000

SOLD


----------



## bmac6174 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, we are located just outside of Philadelphia about 6 miles for the Quakertown Turnpike exit of the Northeast Extension. 
Regards,
Bill


----------



## bmac6174 (Mar 7, 2009)

Judging by the lack of response or interest I am going to assume I am asking to much for the camper? Any experienced OB'ers have a an idea on what I can expect to receive for this unit? I'd like to place an add on craigslist but would like some idea on what it is worth, I was not able to find it on NADA.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

